# 8/8 Nipple- 131 Hole



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Trolled a ballyhoo spread all day (3 naked and 2 skirted). Wind was blowing pretty good and the swells were sportybut we dodged the storms. Water was decent. Caught this bull early on the downrigger (been a hot linelately for wahoo) and had two shots at white marlin but both refused our best free spool efforts. Damn those things are finicky! Heard some good reports over the VHF. The next few weeks ought to be solid!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice phin.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good looking dolphin. Did you see the cow? Gene


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish, congrats. Glad the storms gods laid off of you guys.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How fast are you trolling the downrigger? Are you using a ball or a planer? I like the downriggers, but tough to keep normal trolling speeds. 

Awesome Bull!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish:bowdown


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

> *Bill Me (8/9/2009)*How fast are you trolling the downrigger? Are you using a ball or a planer? I like the downriggers, but tough to keep normal trolling speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Bull!




We're using a ball, no planer, and haven't had a problem at 6.5 knots. Dropping it down 80 feet and it's been the line of choice in the dirty water. We've caught 5 wahoo and that dolphin on it in 3 trips (along with a few macks mixed in) and missed on several other nice hits.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

OK, I'm rippin mine out again. Just need some crew to help. Too much for me and the wife alone.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow that is a great looking dorado.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job,,Bet that thing put up one hell of a fight. Never caught one that big on my boatbut if my back heals some more im going to give it another try. Thanks for the report !!!!!


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Just curious, what clips are you using for your downriggers at that speed?


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

> *strike two (8/11/2009)*Just curious, what clips are you using for your downriggers at that speed?




Just the factory clip, which isn't much different than an outrigger clip. If you're having trouble with it popping off without a strike, try twisting the line about 6-8 times and then clipping the loop in the line, not the line itself.


----------

